# This is for taureandragon76



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

What else would I post for you? 

Setting was Malaysia, 2008, snorkeling, upwelling around headlands. There were lots of sharks and tuna too, too fast to film. The fish in the video was at least 4 feet long 

Cool video too


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool stuff Theo, look like the puffer was thinking " what the **** do you want?"


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ah its so cute!


----------

